# Please opine on some arrow choices.



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

I just ordered a new bow to set up for field this spring (and every spring for the next 10 years probably ) and I ordered it in low poundage because of some shoulder and back problems I've started to have. I'm probably going to end up shooting about 45-48 lbs. and I'm having trouble deciding on arrows. 

I used to shoot 2014's until I tried ACC's about 13 years ago and I've used them ever since. I've always shot 3-49's but obviously those are way stiff for the lower poundage. I'm really thinking about trying some aluminums again since I'm going to be starting from scratch with a new batch of arrows. 

I generally like a pretty heavy arrow and now that I'll be shooting such low poundage speed becomes an issue. I'm not a spead freak by no means but I've always tried to be in the 240-260 range for field. If I go with some 2114's or 2115's then that's going to be impossible, I think I would be somewhere in the 180-195 range at that poundage. 

My other choice is to stick with the ACC's and shoot a 3-28. That's the obvious choice for most but for some reason I just want to give the aluminums another go. I've always used aluminums for everything else besides field and have always felt like they group a little better. They're much cheaper too and will cut a line or two that the ACC's miss. 

I guess my question is three fold:

1. How bad would I regret going sub 200 fps?

2. Will heavier and fatter do worse than lighter and skinnier in the wind? Better? About the same?

3. Do you think the aluminums really do group better than ACC's or any other carbon or alum/carbon for that matter?


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Boy, thats a tough call. The thing about aluminum arrows on a field course is that they can take a beating. Also a larger diameter takes up more of the spot, therefore, if you are pounding them all into 1 target, then you increase the chance of a bounceout. I think a standard carbon arrow would be fine. hinklemonster won the NFAA Field Championship this year with some Carbon Express carbons. 

I shot CX Nanos all season and I had some arrows that were so close, but still out...but they were out. I will be shooting the really small Nanos out of my freestyle set up and some Carbon Express CX or CXLs out of my bowhunting bow and BHFS set up. I think that with the carbon that is out there today, that they group just as well as an aluminum. They still have to be spined right though. 

At 48 pounds (not knowing arrow length point weight, or anything else, I would guess a Carbon Express CX 200 would be pretty good for you. Maybe a 100:noidea:


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

TCR1 said:


> Boy, thats a tough call. The thing about aluminum arrows on a field course is that they can take a beating. Also a larger diameter takes up more of the spot, therefore, if you are pounding them all into 1 target, then you increase the chance of a bounceout. I think a standard carbon arrow would be fine. hinklemonster won the NFAA Field Championship this year with some Carbon Express carbons.
> 
> I shot CX Nanos all season and I had some arrows that were so close, but still out...but they were out. I will be shooting the really small Nanos out of my freestyle set up and some Carbon Express CX or CXLs out of my bowhunting bow and BHFS set up. I think that with the carbon that is out there today, that they group just as well as an aluminum. They still have to be spined right though.
> 
> At 48 pounds (not knowing arrow length point weight, or anything else, I would guess a Carbon Express CX 200 would be pretty good for you. Maybe a 100:noidea:


Thanks, I'm 30" draw and usually start the arrow at about 29" (well, shaft only) and I'd like to use 100 gr. points if I can. I ran it through OT2 last night and looked at the CX 3-D selects and I think it was calling for 100's. The only thing is it seems like the calculated arrow weight was around 290 grs. Won't the wind reek havoc on that light of an arrow?


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

My experience has been fatter aluminum arrows are always going to catch more cross wind that skinny shafts. Also, I've always thought the ACC was one of the best arrows for the price ever produced. In my experience they are tougher than plain aluminum or plain carbon. I just don't see a down side to your idea of 3-28s. YMMV!

Dave


----------



## Rick Chace (May 16, 2003)

*my thoughts on shafts*

I went to the new light speeds 3D they come in at + or _ 1gr and I have a long dl like you Dave most carbon shafts came in fo my 32" DL at around 9 FOC the light speeds came in at 12 and seem to shoot fine I was out today at the 70 yard and got a nice 3-4 " group. The cost is about the same as ACC with the same nock bushing already installed.

RC


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

The first question is skill level/Finances. Do you want to shoot the best (Nano Pro or Nano-XR. I would not necessarily recommend these unless you are in or near the elite class of field archer, or are ardently striving to be there. If not, then by far the best buy all-carbon shaft is the Maxima 3D Select. It is not only the straightest, but also the most spine consistent.

If finances are restrictive, I would stay with the X7 aluminum shafts and not the less expensive carbon shafts. They are fine, much less expensive, and you can probably get two dozen for the same price as a single dozen of the better carbon shafts. Rationale: from the 1960s until today, nobody has shot any higher scores consistently than were shot with X7 shafts, probably because the old time archers were better than virtually any archer shooting today, but also because the shafts were superb and consistent. Most of those scores were shot at around 215 fps so your concerns about the 200 fps barrier are not significant, again unless you are an elite shooter.

A 29" X7 shaft size 2312 or 2214 with an 85 or 90 grain point would be perfect for 46 pounds assuming a bow similar to my Apex 7 which is a medium hot bow.

A Maxima 150 at 44 pounds with an 80 grain point would be optimum also.

If you should elect to go with the Nano shafts, contact me for more detailed discussion as they are very expensive.


----------



## Gary Petts (Mar 1, 2007)

Have you considered the Easton Navigator FMJ's. These have become a very popular arrow amongst field shooters in Australia. Carbon on the inside and aluminium on the outside. If you want something to a budget, the Easton Axis FMJ's are nearly as good. I personally use both.

Good luck with your selection. Gary


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

I shot Easton Redlines this last summer. I was impressed enough with them that I'll be using them until I bust 'em all up, then maybe get some more. The price is excellent, the diameter is rather small, the consistency has been great and they are available in tons of weights and spine ratings.


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies so far. Much to think about. Good info here.


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

rsw said:


> The first question is skill level/Finances. Do you want to shoot the best (Nano Pro or Nano-XR. I would not necessarily recommend these unless you are in or near the elite class of field archer, or are ardently striving to be there. If not, then by far the best buy all-carbon shaft is the Maxima 3D Select. It is not only the straightest, but also the most spine consistent.
> 
> If finances are restrictive, I would stay with the X7 aluminum shafts and not the less expensive carbon shafts. They are fine, much less expensive, and you can probably get two dozen for the same price as a single dozen of the better carbon shafts. Rationale: from the 1960s until today, nobody has shot any higher scores consistently than were shot with X7 shafts, probably because the old time archers were better than virtually any archer shooting today, but also because the shafts were superb and consistent. Most of those scores were shot at around 215 fps so your concerns about the 200 fps barrier are not significant, again unless you are an elite shooter.
> 
> ...


Great info, thanks. I'm not in the elite group and don't shoot enough to realistically expect to be. Having said that I do like to shoot as good I'm capable of but I don't think I'm good enough to justify the real high dollar shafts. The ACC's aren't too bad on the wallet but the X7's are definitely easier on it. The money isn't really the biggest concern here though as I don't mind to pay for great stuff (within reason) if I truly can see a difference.

I may go ahead and get a half dozen X7's and give them a shot and see what I feel like after a few rounds with them. The bow I have coming is a Pro Elite and I ordered XT3500 limbs and the cam and a half plus. It's going to be rather slow and I think 2115's spine about right. I also think the sturdy walls will be beneficial. 

The truth is I'll probably end up right back with the ACC's because they're hard to beat but we'll see.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Save yourself the $ and aggravation of trying those aluminums and just buy the ACC's or CX maximas and CB unibushings. It will be cheaper in the long run. Back in the day of Aluminum arrows, I would go through 2 dozen arrows a summer from smashing them up, denting and creasing, blowing out the back end etc, and that was an 1814 at about 40-44 lbs (I was like 12-15). 

I bought some ACCs when they first came out, and haven't looked back. I have ACCs that I have shot for 4-5 seasons that still shoot in the group. I now buy a dozen arrows every 2yrs or so unless I have some kind of tragedy (Ran over my quiver once).

I also have eventually had good luck with with the carbon express CX 3-d selects (which were replaced by the Maxima 3-d select which I will likely be shooting this year). They are a really good consistant grouping arrow. The only issue I had with them was that initially the back ends tended to break. After smashing up a bunch of them, I started using CB unibushings and G-nocks in them and haven't broken one since. This arrow (150 size) will end up lighter than the 3-28 ACC by a good bit and should allow you to shoot a heavier point (Better FOC and thus cuts wind better). If you will be shooting low poundage, that is the direction I would go to help get a little more speed out of the set up. 

There is a reason you rarely see an aluminum arrows on field courses anymore...


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

I'm not familiar with your courses, but most of our courses are wooded and the wind isn't a huge factor (though it can be on the really tough days). Personally, I think the wind has more of an effect on my hold than the flight of the arrows. So I wouldn't worry about the total weight of the arrow as much as FOC and proper spine.

rsw gave very good information and he is a very well thought out and informed archer. One of the best in our state. I got my Nanos because I would really like ot break into the next level of shooting. Last year, I broke inot the 270s on a half round a couple of times, but I will shoot in the 530s for complete rounds consistently this year (positive reinforcement statement a la Bassham):wink:

Ryan


----------



## SLash (Apr 2, 2005)

*Go Carbon........*

Check out Gold Tip Ultralight Pro 500's. 80gr or 100gr points should work well. My 50#-28" Apex 7 is shooting 500's with 80gr points at 280fps.

SLash


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

Ok, so if I rule out the aluminums then I'd like to stick with either the 3-28 ACC's or try the Maxima 3-D Selects. 

Who has some experience with both? Should I stay with old faithful or try the Carbon Express shafts? The CE's would definitely be lighter so I could probably get into the 240's or so with 100 gr. points.


----------



## jtecharchery (Feb 9, 2008)

*[email protected]*



RchurE said:


> I just ordered a new bow to set up for field this spring (and every spring for the next 10 years probably ) and I ordered it in low poundage because of some shoulder and back problems I've started to have. I'm probably going to end up shooting about 45-48 lbs. and I'm having trouble deciding on arrows.
> 
> I used to shoot 2014's until I tried ACC's about 13 years ago and I've used them ever since. I've always shot 3-49's but obviously those are way stiff for the lower poundage. I'm really thinking about trying some aluminums again since I'm going to be starting from scratch with a new batch of arrows.
> 
> ...


The arrows you should use 
Dear Sir, 

First let me explain to you that the arrow you choose is not a choice. The bow you will shoot is. Basically, you choose the bow you want, and get it properly sized to YOU. The arrows are fitted & spined to the bow. At 45-50 lbs. ex. Bowtech & Mathews make bows in this weight range that will produce 250-270 fps. depending on your draw length. Hope I have helped you... Anything I can do for you just let me know...


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

*x7 vs xx78's*

Other than camo, are X7 and xx78's the same arrows?


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

Ode1891 said:


> Other than camo, are X7 and xx78's the same arrows?


Unless something has changed that I'm unaware of, yes, they are the same.


----------



## greenboy (Sep 21, 2005)

i was in your shoes 3 years ago, i shoot a parker buck hunter at 50 lbs pull,shot buck with it,at 32 yards with a gt 500 ultralight entrada arrow 100 grain 3 blade muzzy,passthough... my arrow speed was about 220 fps. got the parker because its cams are kinder to my shouder pulling it back, not the highest $$$ bow but used alot 3d , hunting. have tryed carbon express did not like them,they can not take a side hit on a miss, now i am shooting gt hunter 3555 or blackhawk 4000 which are very durable as i am a bowhunter that shoot 3d alot for fun when ever i can, good luck,i would of gave up bow hunting had i not found this outfit the parker is a dual cam bow love it:darkbeer:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Ode1891 said:


> Other than camo, are X7 and xx78's the same arrows?


No the X7 is a slightly stronger alloy than the XX78. Also the X7 Cobalt has the superswage instead of the Super Uni-bushing that the Eclipse and xx78 use.


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

TCR1 said:


> rsw gave very good information and he is a very well thought out and informed archer. One of the best in our state.
> 
> Ryan


Who is rsw? Do I know the un-named one?


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

I went with the 3-28 ACC's.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

bowhnter7 said:


> Who is rsw? Do I know the un-named one?


How can you be an archer in Colorado and not know RSW :faint:

The man himself....Roger Wheaton

Roger when are you heading back my way?:noidea:


----------

